
Show HN: Bitbot – convert, encode or encrypt anything to anything - atix-co
http://bitbot.atix.co/
======
atix-co
I've been working on a web interface for a load of bit fiddling operations I
do regularly. Mostly around converting data between formats, but also some
basic crypto operations too.

It's not load balanced or anything, so be gentle :)

I know pretty much all of the stuff Bitbot can do you can also do with
incantations of command line tools, but if you can't remember the commands or
are just running on Windows then a web interface can be helpful.

Feedback welcome.

\-- atix

------
haasn
Here's a website that works without enabling 50 billion scripts, and actually
has a usable interface:

[https://paulschou.com/tools/xlate/](https://paulschou.com/tools/xlate/)

